# Plastic Laminate Where!!!!!!!



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

I'm thinking about making a new router table. And for the table I would like to laminate the table top. I can't find any plastic laminate where I live (San Francisco Bay Area) I know go to cabinet shops for there throw away's. But as soon as you ask them they offer to sell it to you. I seem to think that one of the major companys was selling half or quarter sheets. Any help where to get them?


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Have you tried HD or Lowes, also ask @ McBeth's*

Hello Hat,

Try asking, or calling HD or Lowes to see if they will "cut" a sheet into Quarters for you. They my charge you $ 0.25 per cut. 

The last time I was in Mc Beth's ( McBeath's maybe) I was some nice "premade" butcher block type counter top material that was about $ 25.00- $ 30.00 approximately 24" by 48" thickness looked like 1.5". I was told it was made of "alder" wood. Nice buy. The counter person didn't even know where it was. You have to "hunt" for these.

(That's half the "fun" in SF.) The employees don't know what they carry. They have to look it up in the computer.

I found a local cabinet shop in San Mateo that will "sell" me pieces, but I have not been by in several years. The problem in SF is that the "rent" is too high to make enough profit to stay in business. Business failures are high across the US, but especially in a high "rent" area like SF.

How big is your router table ? 

I will try to help if you want it.




Hat said:


> I'm thinking about making a new router table. And for the table I would like to laminate the table top. I can't find any plastic laminate where I live (San Francisco Bay Area) I know go to cabinet shops for there throw away's. But as soon as you ask them they offer to sell it to you. I seem to think that one of the major companys was selling half or quarter sheets. Any help where to get them?


----------



## JPF WOODWORKING (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello!

If you are planning to laminate your router top be sure to laminate both sides of the top to ensure that the top remains flat. You probably already know this but I thought I would mention it as you seem to be searching for a small piece of material. (as already suggested) I would go to Lowes or Home Depot first as they may have a damaged sheet they would be willing to discount. They may also have some special order laminate they got stuck with, but you may not like the color.

I hope this is helpful! Good luck and best regards!

John


----------



## JoeEngineer (May 6, 2012)

I know this is not the answer you want but I bought what I needed from a local cabinat shop's scrap for $1.00 / SF


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Call around to used office furniture dealers and try to get a top for work station cubicle. If you can't find any then try to locate a place that moves cubicles they will know where to find a used one.They are about 1 1/4" thick and make perfect tops. These tops can often be bought for a few dollars because there are so many of them and they end up in the dumpster.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-good-size-shop-router-table-router-table.jpg


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

see if you have a habitat for humanity store. They have a lot of old countertops and store display countertops in my area, and they're cheap.

See if your home depot or lowes has any damaged formica sheets, they will usually mark those down.

A custom counter top maker might be able to order a sheet for you, you'ld have to see if buying through them is cheaper than the box stores, or you could buy some remnants from him. (the bottom doesn't have to match the top, either.

If you don't want to laminate both sides, or if you use an old countertop, make sure you coat the bottom of the board with poly to slow moisture absorbtion

Going the cheap route you give up color choice, but save some money!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm no help. My top is 1/2" plywood, well supported by a spiderweb of 2X4 pieces.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Here in Minneapolis we have a Siwek's lumberyard that deals in used and surplus stuff in addition to lumber.

They usually have used restaurant table tops for $10 to $20. They're 1 3/4" thick plywood and laminated both sides and flat as a, er, table.

I've used them for drill press tables and router tables.


----------



## SebastopolSlim (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you tried Craigslist.org?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

If your going to Habitat think about a solid core commercial door


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Built a solid core door bench top at the front of the car/truck in our garage. Shot a 2 x 6 into the concrete wall and with its hinges, fasten to the 2 x 6. Hinged a pair of 2 x 4's to the front of the door for leg s, to fold under to collaps when in the way. One great bench for all of the stuff, when working on the vehicles. I wish I had laminated it first can't now because of the stains.


----------



## ggbb (Sep 24, 2011)

I found what you are looking for at Habitat For Humanity in roseville ca just off hiway 65 I got 2 sheets of 3 ft x 12 ft for $18.00 each thats .50 a sq. ft. 
go S.A.P while there last


----------

